# PDR Cardiff Area



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Any recommendations guys? Something was kicked up on the A4232 yesterday evening which has left a nasty dent on the front wing - must have come over from the other carriageway as we were stationery our side....

Cheers


----------



## carling51 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not sure but I think dent wise covers all of South Wales


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheers - I'll look them up. MrDent in Bridgend seems to have plenty of positive comments on Facebook...


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

V and S auto's in maritime estate, pontypridd. Very good body shop, does alot of work for police and local taxi firms, very good price too...ask for victor...he's the gaffa ! Or S + F body repairs in porth, RCT. another very good body repair shop


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Maritime Est eh? I could swing by there as it's pretty local - thanks for the tip!:thumb:


----------

